# where can I find a praying mantis?



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 19, 2007)

I live in the USA and was wondering where I could buy one. Does anybody know where?


----------



## ragingcobalt (Dec 19, 2007)

a true praying mantis or a more exotic foriegn species? because you can just catch a wild one from a hedge bush or look underneath highpowered lights like at a tennis court. I found a 5 inch specimen at the tennis court by my uncles house and kept it in a critter keeper for about 6 months


----------



## Chrysopid (Dec 19, 2007)

I found a lot by gas station lights later in the summer. They were only there for a couple of weeks, though.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 20, 2007)

Try the Mantid Forum Classifieds.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 20, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Try the Mantid Forum Classifieds.


There are more i WTB than FS.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a start.


----------



## scolex (Dec 20, 2007)

*These are savage!*

At the right time of year... You can get a sac = (100+) at a hardware/garden store they sell them with laddybugs and others I call them (bennies they eat the bad). ACE was the last place I seen them. Now if you want exotic type like (flower Maties) look more at places that sell herps stores, inverts, online, shows, etc. I had a native female 10+ years ago that breed and the babies, came back every year??? figure that out!


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah I'm looking for the exotic kind but all the reptile stores in my area didn't stock in um. Not even reptile shows sold um


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 21, 2007)

Are there any legal issues with mantids, esp. exotic ones?  Seems like I read something but I can't remember.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 21, 2007)

The APHIS guys who interrogated me weren't very specific.  They said mantids had been "added to the list," but they didn't really say what species / families / what-have-you.  Apparently someone's collection on the east coast escaped and began displacing the native species.  (Kinda bugs me, as the only wild ones I find in Oregon are exotics that have been here since the 1890s.)

Shoulda clarified -- It bugs me that they're against exotics for fear of them harming the natives, but I'm not aware of any natives out where I live.


----------



## Celeste (Dec 22, 2007)

I just bought a bunch of babies from Yen at www.usamantis.com -- I would recommend him highly.  Seems like a great guy to do business with.

Be aware, though, that the ones he sells are tiny babies, and it's kinda tricky feeding them ('though they are a real trip to interact with!)

-- Celeste


----------

